# A wild Moose takes over a kiddie pool. ;-)



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Fillin 'er up! It's so darn hot here that I actually need to add a 10lb block of ice to the pool. 








Sneaking a sip. 








Crazy ears!
















Such a spaz. 








Smiley boy!








Squirrel Dude incoming. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Bout to teach that pesky purple squirrel a lesson. 








Brb busy killing rubber squirrels. 








Hey! Get back here!








I love how he'll dunk his whole head under if he has to. 








Derp lyfe. 








Just throw the damn thing already, woman!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Game face. 
























Yeeeaah, no. Nice try dude. Maybe next time. 








There was LOTS of this today. 








And then the fun was over. Just like that. 








My gosh Moose. Didnt anyone ever teach you to chew with your mouth closed? "I haz frozen carrot. LOOK AT IT."








Nom nom. Best face. 








Thanks for looking!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha! He's the cutest. I want to get a kiddie pool for Ryker this summer.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Haha! He's the cutest. I want to get a kiddie pool for Ryker this summer.


Thanks! I can't help but want to squeeze his face off every time I look at him.

You should! I purchased one last week, and then when I went to the grocery store today I saw that they had another one which was literally double the size of the one I originally bought. I upgraded without hesitation! So worth it, it's a much better fit for him. As soon as I got home I filled it up for him and as you can see he went to town. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

just made me laugh and laugh and laugh some more


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

hilarious photos!


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Best facial expressions ever!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

"wild" Moose seems about right! He's a character and I mean that in a good way 


I have 2 smaller baby pools. Neither dog will get into them really. Both drink from the pool and Chester will stand in it stolidly but no laying down, no true cooling off, no play. Yet both dorks tried to jump into the Ohio River last week. Durr.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Lol, love it... I think he *may* have enjoyed it a little bit, haha!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Such FUN!!!! Awesome Moosymoose pics :becky:

I wish Bella liked kiddie pools <sigh>.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome. These pics made my day. Thanks for posting! I wish I could get my big girlie in the water.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the comments all, he is a total riot, that's for sure. 

I love that he loves water, I think especially because I spent the past 9 years with a dog who treats it as if it were hot lava!

We're taking Moose to the lake on Saturday. Something tells me that he's gonna have the time of his life. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

